# First Failed Recording with the 942



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

So, my 942 failed me last night. I got home from being out of town and wanted to check out some of the new shows. I had set a timer to record the new NBC show E-Ring (I have since heard it was terrible, so I guess I'm not missing much) and the timer says it successfully recorded the show (with user 1), but it is nowhere to be found. Any ideas?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Did you run out of space so that it got autodeleted? Or, did you run out of space before it recorded, with all events protected so that nothing could be deleted to make space for it?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Nope, I don't have anything protected and there is pletny of space left (there are several shows both before and after where the recording should be.


----------



## richardsp (Sep 21, 2005)

I had the exact same thing happen Wednesday with Lost.


----------



## Sauron99 (Jul 28, 2005)

richardsp said:


> I had the exact same thing happen Wednesday with Lost.


Same here. Lost timer did not record.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I wonder what is going on here? Just to be clear here is exactly what my History says:
Event Completed by User 1
Start Time:8:59 pm
Stop Time:10:03 pm

There is nothing on the line between start and stop that usually says AV Recorded is blank. 
And on the page that lists everything else it says Done.

Just a side note, the Timers on each side of the event were bot recorded properly and appear in the My Recordings page.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

I had problems this week too. But, I know for a fact that one of my two problems had to do with the downloaded schedule. Heres the deal on the 2:

We watched the Vegas season opener, and it only recorded 1 hour. So, I thought "Gee, this thing must not be smart enough to know if it's 2 hours." That didn't sound right, but what can I do?

So, I know that CSI was coming up Thurday this week, and it was 2 hours. I checked my timer, and it was set for 2 hours.

Last night, I checked the guide, and the guide said 1 hours. I thought "What the? I guess something changed.". 

Well, of course, it wsa 2 hours, and we missed the second hour.

So, I don't know what happened with Vegas, but CSI is interesting. Again, earlier in the week it was marked for 2 hours, then the night of the show, the schedule/guided showed it at 1 hour (but it should have been 2).


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

ewingr said:


> I had problems this week too. But, I know for a fact that one of my two problems had to do with the downloaded schedule. Heres the deal on the 2:
> 
> We watched the Vegas season opener, and it only recorded 1 hour. So, I thought "Gee, this thing must not be smart enough to know if it's 2 hours." That didn't sound right, but what can I do?
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? I watched both Las Vegas and CSI and they were 1 hour. The second hour you missed is in your mind.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Back to the original question. Does anyone have any ideas of why this might have happened?


----------



## bthom73 (May 21, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> What are you talking about? I watched both Las Vegas and CSI and they were 1 hour. The second hour you missed is in your mind.


He might be talking about the "Grave Danger" CSI season finale that recently ran. I can't remember if it was last Thursday but I remember watching it a few days ago and it was 2 hours.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> What are you talking about? I watched both Las Vegas and CSI and they were 1 hour. The second hour you missed is in your mind.


Maybe it wasn't another hour, I was assuming that. But I know for a fact that the recording stopped before the show was over, which I've never had a problem with before.

And I am certain that the CSI was 2 hours long, as that the intro to the show said "A special 2 hour season opener", or something to that effect. That one screwed up for sure.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

bthom73 said:


> He might be talking about the "Grave Danger" CSI season finale that recently ran. I can't remember if it was last Thursday but I remember watching it a few days ago and it was 2 hours.


That was the CSI I'm talking about in the later part of my post. I had also referenced Vegas, which as noted just above, I know the recording ended before the show was over, and I assumed it was 2 hours.

On the CSI, was the entire 2 hours the season finale? I've seen all that anyway. I had presumed it was teh finale, plus opener for this season. Maybe I didn't really miss anything. We were skipping through the finale (although it was a very good show, we didn't necessarily want to see that again), and was expecting to see teh season opening, but the recording ended.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

ewingr said:


> Maybe it wasn't another hour, I was assuming that. But I know for a fact that the recording stopped before the show was over, which I've never had a problem with before.
> 
> And I am certain that the CSI was 2 hours long, as that the intro to the show said "A special 2 hour season opener", or something to that effect. That one screwed up for sure.


Like the previous poster mentioned, I think you are confusing the 2 hour finale of CSI that was rebroadcast on Wednesday with the 1 hour opener on Thursday.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

I had the same problem occur last night.

Both the Office and Earl on NBC via Dish local (SD) did not record last night, but said successful recorded for TV1 with the right stop and start time. It did not show skipped, and it could have legally recorded.

-No space problems
-Dual mode

At 9pm, I was scheduled to recording

Amazing Race 9pm CBS via Dish local (SD) actually recorded
Commander in Chief 9pm ABC via OTA local (DT) actually recorded
My Name Is Earl 9pm NBC via Dish local (SD) no idea what happened
Office 9:30pm NBC via Dish local (SD) no idea what happened

Rasheed


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

This happened again on Thursday. Two shows off Dish locals did not record.

I have reported it to Dish Customer Support which has taken the full report.

Rasheed


----------



## dturturro (Nov 24, 2004)

I missed 2 OTA shows last night. They don't even show up as a skipped recording in the schedule. They DID show in the afternoon yesterday (I checked) so I don't know why they were skipped. I'm on L281 if it matters.


----------



## Sauron99 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have had a few shows this last week record incorrectly. The DVR guide will display the correct title and time but the 942 records a different channel. I had this happen on Joey and Malcolm in the Middle. We have missed 4 shows this past 2 weeks. It may be related to the 280/281 update.

My WAF(wife acceptance factor) is decreasing..


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

WAF - Love it (the concept that is).
Assuming 0-1 scale, my WAF started out at .3 when I mentioned a new receiver was on is way home. After seeing the remote worked the same the WAF went up to a .7. After she figured out how to record 2 or 3 shows at the same time, WAF was around .9. Now we're down to a .5 and sinking faster every day.


----------



## cschlik (Jan 27, 2003)

My wife is a LOST fanatic. I had a 921 and and it had WAF (love the acronym!) that was well in the toilet due to numerous missed OTA recordings last season. The good thing was that this allowed me to sneak in another toy, the 942. I just sold the 921 on ebay for $600 (I was suprised) and now this new receiver went fruit and skipped LOST on Wednesday... The WAF is now in the sewer. Thankfully I was able to grab a copy of LOST off Usenet.

Has anyone isolated this yet? I am thinking of deleting all of my timers, OTA chanels, Power cord reboot then redo everything.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

cschlik said:


> Has anyone isolated this yet? I am thinking of deleting all of my timers, OTA chanels, Power cord reboot then redo everything.


I don't know that this isolates it, but I do know that timers will always screw up in one way or another if you have an OTA TV1 timer that overlaps a Sat TV1 timer and the unit is in Standby when the overlap occurs. I'm using Dual mode with TV2 the default so it happens to me when I have 3 timers active (and a TV2 timer never fails). If TV1 is Off/Standby and a TV1 timer fires to Start something and the "other TV1 timer" is already active, it will stop that active timer. I can't be sure setting manual timers does exactly the same thing as selecting from the EPG, but it is easy to cause timers to fail to record (if you put TV1 in standby). Record sat from 1:00 to 1:30 to make TV2 busy, something from 1:05 to 1:35 on TV1 Sat, and something else from 1:10 to 1:40 on OTA TV1. If you power TV1 on (or use TV2 to look) at 1:15, My Recordings show two of the three shows. Switch to Daily Schedule and cursor up to see the already started timers and two will show a status of Rec and Info says Recording Started. The missing show doesn't say anything at all in the status column and Info says Event Started. That's from memory though, and screws differ based on how things overlap. It SEEMS like the TV1 timers overlapping isn't a problem if TV1 isn't in Standby when the timers fire.


----------



## FIRESTORM (Jul 8, 2004)

Well this happened to me for the first time on Sunday night. I missed West Wing and L&O:CI. Other shows taped fine.

I checked the logs and they say the events taped succesfully. I then wnet and checked the delete log to make sure my wife did not delete them accidentally and she did not.

Not that it is the end of the world but I was looking forward to them...


----------



## Sauron99 (Jul 28, 2005)

cschlik said:


> Thankfully I was able to grab a copy of LOST off Usenet.


Thankfully TV3 (usenet) works every time.  I have had to record quite a few missed shows from TV3 since using the 942.

We had a couple of Dishplayer 7100's for the past 7 years. The 942 was a great upgrade but convincing the wife to adopt it has been hard. Luckily I picked up the 942 a few months before the fall season and all was going smooth; the WAF was high (9/10). Now with missed recordings and the constant confusion of why she can't see the OTA recordings in her TV2 listings the WAF is down to a 4.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I had 2 missed recordings over the last 5 days, but in my cases it did not indicate the recording was successfull, in fact there is nothing about the recordings at all, but they were on my schedule prior to me leaving on vacation.

I have seen the other issue where it indicates it was successful but the recording is not there, but only when I've scheduled via a search. Since this happened to me twice, back on L229 I have stopped scheduling any recordings via a search, just paranoid.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

robglasser said:


> I had 2 missed recordings over the last 5 days, but in my cases it did not indicate the recording was successfull, in fact there is nothing about the recordings at all, but they were on my schedule prior to me leaving on vacation.
> 
> I have seen the other issue where it indicates it was successful but the recording is not there, but only when I've scheduled via a search. Since this happened to me twice, back on L229 I have stopped scheduling any recordings via a search, just paranoid.


I have had mysterious missed timers a few times. Twice it was on a Friday Battlestar Galactica episode and one on Starting Over (a program for the wife which makes this painful). Like you said, there is no record of a missed recording, it just didn't happen. My 625 with the same timers recorded fine. I caught this beforehand on the Battlestar episodes. It is odd because when I noticed the Battlestar was no longer scheduled, I checked the guide to make sure it was on. The episode was in the guide but there was no X indicating a show that would not be recorded. It was like the 942 just did not recognize that episode as even existing. There must be some hidden code in the guide data that sometimes confuses it into not recognizing the program even though it is in the guide.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> I have had mysterious missed timers a few times. Twice it was on a Friday Battlestar Galactica episode and one on Starting Over (a program for the wife which makes this painful). Like you said, there is no record of a missed recording, it just didn't happen. My 625 with the same timers recorded fine. I caught this beforehand on the Battlestar episodes. It is odd because when I noticed the Battlestar was no longer scheduled, I checked the guide to make sure it was on. The episode was in the guide but there was no X indicating a show that would not be recorded. It was like the 942 just did not recognize that episode as even existing. There must be some hidden code in the guide data that sometimes confuses it into not recognizing the program even though it is in the guide.


Hearing this again about Battlestar Galactica, and looking at the info for the Prison Break episode I missed, just triggered something:

All the Battlestar Galactica episodes I remember hearing people seeing missed, and the Prison Break episode I missed were all shows that began with "Part 2". I'm guessing this is a flaw in the code that determines if a show is new or not. It must not be just the year of the show. This doesn't explain the missing episode of Conan O'Brien, but it's at least something to look at. Also, I never missed a Battlestar Galactica but I saw that my timer was accidently set to "All" instead of "New".


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

Happened again for me.

Was supposed to record:

My Name Is Early NBC SD local via Dish Local
Office NBC SD local via Dish Local
Commander in Chief via OTA Local

All showed Done.

In shows to view, there were two Commander in Chief episodes (each half-hour) and no Office or Earl episodes. When playing the Commander in Chief, it was actually the two hour hour shows. 

So: wrong title on recorded shows
shows forgot to record
AV Recorded statement not accurate on history anymore

Rasheed


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

I've had problems with missed recordings for quite a while. On Tue night, it recorded Commander in Chief on the satellite local channel, but failed to record it on the OTA HD channel.


----------



## 421602 (Jan 30, 2004)

Count me in. Missed Smallville last thursday. Schedule shows that it recorded but nothing was recorded. Nowhere near out of space. Confidence fading fast. I have had to go get it on TV3. BitTorrent to the rescue. I hope this get's fixed soon as the downloads are HUGE.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Missed ER again, two weeks in a row. Apprentice before it on the standard def NBC recorded for exactly one hour, despite the 1 early-3 late option, ER on OTA local was only four minutes long. Appears that when ER started recording, Apprentice recording was ended. At the time Apprentice was supposed to end, ER recording ended instead.

Very frustrating!!


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I just had two of my wife's soaps (Days and Passions) dissappear.  The history says they were recorded but they are nowhere to be found. Other items recorded during the day were ok. The only difference I can see is that the 2 missing recordings were both Dish Passes while everything else is DVR.


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hate to bring an old thread back, but this just happened to me as well. Went out of town for Thanksgiving with about 4 or 5 shows on the schedule to record, but none actually recorded. The schedule says they did, but when I select history for each show, I get something like this - similar to lakebum431's problem earlier in this thread:

```
Event Completed by User 1
Start Time: 9:59 pm

Stop Time: 10:32 pm
```
It's missing "AV Recorded" between the Start/Stop times. There were no conflicting timers, shows were set up to record with the guide, and I have plenty of space available. I tried both a soft and hard reboot to see if the shows would "magically" reappear (worked once for me on my 522), but nada. Bummer.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Thor263 said:


> Hate to bring an old thread back, but this just happened to me as well. Went out of town for Thanksgiving with about 4 or 5 shows on the schedule to record, but none actually recorded. The schedule says they did, but when I select history for each show, I get something like this - similar to lakebum431's problem earlier in this thread:
> 
> ```
> Event Completed by User 1
> ...


Did you leave the 942 tuned to an OTA channel when you left? I noticed that when this happened to me, I had left the 942 tuned to an OTA the night before. Working on the theory that this could cause the 942 some confusion, I have started setting an autotuner during the night to switch TV1 back to a SAT channel. Since I started doing this, I have not seen this problem. Just a theory.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I actually haven't had this problem since we got rid of 2.81. Thor - what software version do you have?


----------



## fdelin (Nov 14, 2005)

Sounds like the same thing that was happening to me. What I think finally fixed it was I set Record Plus to use TV2. Since then I haven't had any instances of timers getting skipped. I did have to go through, erase all the old timers and put them in again though.


----------



## netnerdvana (Jul 2, 2005)

I had lots of timers that failed to fire off and record. The timer problem, pixelation and the audio mix ups on the 942 finally made me give up. I could not make any more excuses to my girl friend on why her shows were not recorded. 

I down-graded the Dish 942 to HDpack + CBSHD and switched back to DirecTV + Total Choice + HBO + Locals with my old 350 hour Tivo. The Tivo blows the dish DVR functions out of the water. Its so much easier to find shows to watch using Tivo. Oh well. At least I gave the Dish 942 a chance.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

you must not be talking about an HR10-250. That beast is great, but ridiculously slow user interface......


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Did you leave the 942 tuned to an OTA channel when you left? I noticed that when this happened to me, I had left the 942 tuned to an OTA the night before. Working on the theory that this could cause the 942 some confusion, I have started setting an autotuner during the night to switch TV1 back to a SAT channel. Since I started doing this, I have not seen this problem. Just a theory.


Unfortunately, I'm not sure. Hmm...interesting about autotuning back to a SAT channel, I might just try that.



lakebum431 said:


> I actually haven't had this problem since we got rid of 2.81. Thor - what software version do you have?


I have 2.82.


----------



## fdelin (Nov 14, 2005)

I also have experienced the problems post 282


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, I can confirm the problem. I didn't realize it was a problem at the time, but when I turned on the 942 yesterday after coming home from work, it was on an OTA channel. Today my wife was wondering what happened to a recording that should have recorded during the day yesterday....apparently leaving it on OTA causes a problem for some reason.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Funny, I leave mine on an ota channel all the time and I haven't noticed any problems. I would try a power button reboot or a power cord reboot.


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Funny, I leave mine on an ota channel all the time and I haven't noticed any problems. I would try a power button reboot or a power cord reboot.


Had already done both after my problems last week -- but by doing that I was hoping doing that would bring the missing recordings back.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Funny, I leave mine on an ota channel all the time and I haven't noticed any problems. I would try a power button reboot or a power cord reboot.


I think this issue pops up for recordings scheduled to Tuner 1 while the unit is in standby. If TV1 is on OTA than a recording for Tuner 1 sometimes gets confused. Anyway, since I have been making sure to tune back to a SAT at night, I no longer see this problem. BTW, I run in Dual mode. Perhaps this is not an issue in Single Mode.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Could be, I am in single mode on my main tv in the living room and I'm in dual mode in my bedroom. But my bedroom 942 doesn't get as much of a workout on the ota stations.


----------



## Buckett (Aug 22, 2004)

My 942 missed The Amazing Race tonight. Highly disappointed. Same logged message as previous posters. I really want to like the 942, I do... but it makes it so hard.


----------



## fdelin (Nov 14, 2005)

Still having missed programs following L283.


----------

